# 2ksentra with sr20det



## Guest (May 22, 2002)

how about a 2000 sentra se with a pulsar swap. been at the shop for almost 4 months now and i tell you don't try this it is a pain in the ass. Car just came out and it is a god deam beast. soon i'll get pictures to post


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

hehehehe you are not the only one
a guy from b15sentra.net (TRAV40011) has a 2001 with sr20det


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

BOUT FREAKING DAMN TIME!!! JESUS!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2002)

*sorry!!!*

Sorry XtremE but i read about it and he does not have a det in there so sorry but so far i think i am the only one out there with this done. i read about one sentra which came out on a magazine but it was the stock sr20 with a turbo.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: sorry!!!*



00se said:


> *Sorry XtremE but i read about it and he does not have a det in there so sorry but so far i think i am the only one out there with this done. i read about one sentra which came out on a magazine but it was the stock sr20 with a turbo. *


read again because he has a 93 built SR20DET in his 01 sentra


----------

